# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 6/24/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The last handful of trips has been nothinâ€™ short of frustrating! We had a coastal flood advisory in the wake of the rain storm, which rapidly fell because of howling SW winds. As of today our water has fallen back off from 1-1.5 feet low.

For my customers and I, wading lures has been tough. Iâ€™m not trying to make excuses, just being honest. As several boat conversations have been discussing possible scenarios as to why our fishing has gotten tough. From the 7-10â€ inches our bays received, to hot days, boat traffic, and low tides.

Making a long wade usually has produced a good number of fish, walking at different depths through rafts of mullet in dirty water. But these past trips we have only seen 2-3 fish per wade. With 4-5 people fishing, wades like this are a grind. For those who have stuck it out into the late afternoon have put some good stringers together.

Looking ahead at the future forecast I am seeing more SE in the winds everyday. Which should in turn bring back some water and steady up our tides. I believe that once our tides level off, and if they can hold feeding patterns will resume. We see it every year at some point during the summer where fishing slows up. We always try to explain it or figure it out. Through discussions at the ramp with fellow guides, or pouring over log books and charts. 

I think a seasoned customer said it best, â€œitâ€™s mother nature, she will do what she wants, and you canâ€™t explain mother nature!â€

I hear ya, and we will continue on! Fishing will get better, it always has a way of pulling through. We will continue to fish and chase the signs on each wade, I will be counting on my years of experience and knowledge of the water to put my customers on fish. You never know, unless you go! Over the years I have seen this turn around almost over night. We will hit the water again this week chunking what seems to be our best 5 baits. Pumpkinseed, chicken of the c, blue moon, victorious secret, and topwaters.

Here are a handful of pictures from past trips.


----------



## texan4ever (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you for being honest. Sometimes itâ€™s fishing and sometimes itâ€™s catching.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job Capt!


----------

